# Portsmouth Show.



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All
Quick update as to how things are going tables are selling still and we have about 20 left at the moment so anyone who has still got forms and not returned them can you please do so. I will not be able to take any more bookings after Monday the 19th as I need to hire the tables.
Thanks for your support so far, just tell everyone about it and lets get lots of people through the door.
Thanks Lyn


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

im going yay


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

How many tables have sold??


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I will be there with another forumite sharing 2 tables

It would be good to know who else will be there to get an idea which livestock to bring as I have loads of Chams, Beardies and Snakes to decide on bringing along. :whistling2:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

we will be there usual equipment and a few crsties, beardies, frogs and toads


----------



## Jimmy (Aug 23, 2006)

would love to go but can't see when it is? someone please give me a clue of date and venue.

thanks


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

we will be there with lots of young cresties and a couple of adults , some cracking baby Yemen chameleons, lime citrus vittikins and a pair of broad banded water snakes .
see you all there , and dont sell anything large female and boa like to my husband :lol2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

wohic said:


> we will be there with lots of young cresties and a couple of adults , some cracking baby Yemen chameleons, lime citrus vittikins and a pair of broad banded water snakes .
> see you all there , and dont sell anything large female and boa like to my husband :lol2:


omg what a lovely wife I have, she must be buying me something large female and boa like as she does'nt want me to buy one.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 2dragmom (Sep 20, 2009)

cant wait. be our first show and will be realy gd to see how the experts do it. its on the 25th oct at havant lesuire centre i think.


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Will be there with any luck, will have various royal morphs & a few corns!!:2thumb:


----------



## frognerd (Nov 9, 2008)

*Portmouth Show*

I will have two tables with Lots of Cresties, Leopards, Amphibians and equipment


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We're going  

We have a table booked.. Will be taking the 09 Corns, and a salmon boa.


----------



## stevejames (Sep 12, 2009)

*post code*

has any body got the post code for the show:2thumb:


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

*25th October: Portsmouth Show
**Location:* Havant Leisure Centre, PO9 2AY


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

i will def b goin ready to blow some b day moeny woooooooooooooow


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

im going to spend money i dont have! woooop


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i'll have 2 tables at this one, and my friend will be there with 2 tables with his panther chameleons and a few other bits as well


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

We will be there. 
Taking leopard geckos - various morphs
prices start at £20 - pre-orders taken


----------



## Gazza (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll be there with a table - got a load of western hognoses for sale + plus an adult blairs king male and maybe a few carpet pythons.

May also have some honduran milks for sale.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

im going got boa morphs dwarf retics burmese morphs and black bloods oh and corns and kings and milks and leopard geckos


----------



## Idris (Nov 28, 2006)

I will be there with mainly cresties, though I will have a couple of other things too, 1 reticulated gargoyle, mexican fire leg (Brachypelma boehmei), chaco gold Knee (Grammostola Auroestriata)and Columbian giant red leg (M.Robustum), fruit beetle larvae.


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

I'm so looking forward to this show, I think I'll actually have some money too! :2thumb:

I'll be on the look out for Cresties and possibly another Royal :gasp:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

im coming, so excited. it will be my first show!


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

hey all, probs gonna show, not that i have anything. but wouldnt mind dropping in to say hi to y'all. might be getting my first ever reptile, a leo, so would be very happy for any advice which you guys, and gals could give


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

stickyfeet team will be there, not as seller's, but if anyone want's anything in advanced they can pm me.: victory:


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

I do hope you are not doing any car park deals thats just playing into peoples hands.
Lyn


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

It's all good, we wont be bringing anything along, but most likely be leaving with something :blush::mf_dribble:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

i'm going, can't wait, been looking forward to this show for months! be my first reptile show too   i'm on the look out for a new leo! heehee


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Any ATB's about there? most probably be going.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Anyone bringing a male gargoyle? Im also looking to buy small enclosures for adult T's


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

is there a website for this show or a list of what people will be taking? any arboreal vivs other than bloody exo's


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Anyone likely to be there with pyromelanas?


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

Any cheap 4ft vivs?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

hexem said:


> stickyfeet team will be there, not as seller's, but if anyone want's anything in advanced they can pm me.: victory:



Thats a shame, there is never anyone selling CGD at the shows 


I hope to have a table, but I have been slow in returning my cheque. Its going to go tomorrow, i just hope I am not too late!!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

*Portsmouth boa sale!!!!gazboas*

ill be there with lots of 09 boa morphs and dwarf cral cay boas,also some coloured subadult atb's,will also be having a portsmouth boa morph SALE some prices on site already and some will be just for the day,dont be afraid to ask
regards gaz
mail: [email protected]
tel: 07813723259


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

excession said:


> Thats a shame, there is never anyone selling CGD at the shows
> 
> 
> I hope to have a table, but I have been slow in returning my cheque. Its going to go tomorrow, i just hope I am not too late!!


We will definitely be selling at show's next year, with both cgd and cresties : victory:

I'm on the look out for more rhac's :2thumb:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Well i have writen my cheque and will be sending it today.

I just hope its not too late 

But we should be there with our magnaturals including a load of our new line:








http://lizardplanet.co.uk/images/PANGEA.jpg

You will have to say 'hi' Hex


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

excession said:


> Well i have writen my cheque and will be sending it today.
> 
> I just hope its not too late
> 
> ...


I could really do with some of those how much are they?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

£12.99 at the moment, and that comes with 12 of the cups.

I have found a supplier for the cups and I will soon have packs of 100 or 200 on the site and they will be very resonable.

I might even do a bumper option for breeders who need a ton of them 

I infact wanted these Pangea ledges from the start, but it took a little more sorting out. I am seriously pleased to have them in stock


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

Ive just been sorting through my reptile room and have discovered I have loads of bits and bobs of equipment for sale which I shall be bringing along with me aswell as my blood red x babies and leopard gecko morphs!!

See you there!!:2thumb:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

excession said:


> £12.99 at the moment, and that comes with 12 of the cups.
> 
> I have found a supplier for the cups and I will soon have packs of 100 or 200 on the site and they will be very resonable.
> 
> ...


They do look great I have problem of mine always knocking over their dishes and eco earth getting mixed in with their food. These shall sort that out nicely let me know if you get the table sorted.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Cheque has gone, so unless I post otherwise assume we are there 

Looking forwards to it now!


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

how much is entry? possible car share so might be able to make it, also how big is the show what can i expect, and worth the 9hr total drive time?


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

Is anyone taking any uromastyx??


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

just thought next sunday is clock change day isn't it?? extra hour in bed and make sure you turn up at the right time!!! 1 hour back for all clocks!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I was so looking forward to the show but last week I put down a deposit on an albino burm and collect it at the show. Got all excited and then got my bubble burst when I found out he was a scammer! now i've got no money!

I'm really low at the moment and thinking of not going now


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Becky Wheeler said:


> I was so looking forward to the show but last week I put down a deposit on an albino burm and collect it at the show. Got all excited and then got my bubble burst when I found out he was a scammer! now i've got no money!
> 
> I'm really low at the moment and thinking of not going now



Thats gutting  

Did yuo find it through the classifieds on here?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah I did mate, his name is Steve Morley so stay clear of him!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/390223-albino-burmese-morphs-full-clutch.html


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

excession said:


> Well i have writen my cheque and will be sending it today.
> 
> I just hope its not too late
> 
> ...


Nice! I'll be spending £12.99 then!


----------



## 2dragmom (Sep 20, 2009)

anyone taking any lavander corns? lookin for a female..... ?


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

Caz said:


> Nice! I'll be spending £12.99 then!


Ohh are you going!? Come and say hi : victory:


----------



## Bloodred dragon (Jul 13, 2009)

*Allsorts*

Hi what time does the show start and finish. Im driving down from maidstone kent so just want 2 make sure there r going 2 b a few things im after there. Uromastyx, frilled dragons, normal royals, normal bci, horned frogs, african bullfrogs, beetles. Cheers if any of these you can pm me.


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone taking any albino royals for sale?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Gaboon said:


> Anyone bringing a male gargoyle? Im also looking to buy small enclosures for adult T's


I have a couple of Sub Adults I'm bringing - can't guarantee the sex just yet though.



Simplylucy said:


> I'm so looking forward to this show, I think I'll actually have some money too! :2thumb:
> 
> I'll be on the look out for Cresties and possibly another Royal :gasp:


I am taking a few Cresties to sell. I am the strange man who gets approached by strange women in Shopping Centres in Devon.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone taking any male albino burms?? I'm trying to gather money together cos I aint letting that arsehole of a scammer ruin my day! :bash:


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

kato said:


> I have a couple of Sub Adults I'm bringing - can't guarantee the sex just yet though.
> 
> Im not really too fussed with sex!! How much?


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

hopefully i'll be there. just going to mooch around and, maybe, get some pressies for my baby royal.

mind you, last time i went to a show to mooch and look at lizards i ended up with my royal!

look for someone with a confused look, that'll be me. i'm still slightly baffled by all the snake varieties!

L


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

We're coming, but absolutely not to buy anything! NO! We are coming to say hi.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Our table is now confirmed 
See you all there!


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

will there be any Ts there, or were there any there last year? if anybody knows.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Anyone taking any male albino burms?? I'm trying to gather money together cos I aint letting that arsehole of a scammer ruin my day! :bash:


Yeah, go!
Cheer yourself up and sod the scammer!!!
Sorry to read about that mind...

Dave.


----------

